# RESOLVED Rabbits in NY need to get to NJ



## Martha G (Aug 12, 2009)

If you can help please email Jody at [email protected]


Long story short...someone e-mailed me a Craigslist post from someone in Long Island that has a sick rabbit that she cannot afford to treat. The rabbit was kept outdoors due to owner's health problem. The rabbit now is sick and the Long Island rescue she contacted her will not help her unless she agrees to keep the rabbit in the house after they treat it for her, which she says she cannot do. Sounds like the rabbit may have bot flies in it...and she can't afford the vet costs. I told her I'd take the rabbit in my rescue, but I can't get it here this week and it sounds like it needs to be moved and taken to a vet pretty quickly. Can anyone get it from Wading River (Long Island) to Cream Ridge NJ (near Great Adventure) in the next day or two? Thanks, Jody www.kindheartrescue .com


----------



## pla725 (Aug 13, 2009)

I offered to help out.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 13, 2009)

*pla725 wrote: *


> I offered to help out.



That is awesome. 

Poor bunny. Hope it recovers.


----------



## ani-lover (Aug 13, 2009)

i may be able to help out will post for sure or not tommorrow is there anything medically wrong with this rabbit that would possibly spread to another rabbit at all.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 13, 2009)

did you happen to email the op?


----------



## ani-lover (Aug 13, 2009)

i am just about to actually autumn


----------



## Martha G (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you all. I know Jody needs the help. I don't really know anything about the bunny.


----------



## dootsmom (Aug 13, 2009)

If someone can, at least, get the rabbit across the river, I can probably help.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Aug 13, 2009)

if i wasn't so far north i would try, but i'm up near Lake george. 5 hours north of NYC and even farther from long island and NJ. If it was vermont near rutland or something I could do more.
best wishes and luck to all!
(*ps thanks Autumn for the PM, I would love to be able to do more!)


----------



## ani-lover (Aug 13, 2009)

i just wanted to let everyone know that there is no need for transport. i emailed jody and she said that a long island rescue will be taking her so there is no need for transport


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 13, 2009)

Super awesome! What wonderful news! Glad she wrote ya back, Julie!
Thank you for all your leg work, responses, and the kind offers guys... I've never tried PMing a group in the area before for a rescue effort.

I think it's pretty cool so many are willing to offer so much of their time


----------



## dootsmom (Aug 13, 2009)

So far, so good. He is in foster care. He still has some infection but, was neutered yesterday. Let's all pray that as soon as he is healed he'll be lucky enough to find the loving home that he most assuredly deserves. BTW, if anyone is interested in adopting him, he is litter box trained!!


----------

